# PLEX just showed up on my Roamio!



## bradleys

I just got it, I am testing it now! 

IheartRADIO as well


----------



## JoeKustra

Any change in software version?


----------



## bradleys

20.4.7a

NTLords version was much nicer than this, kind of slow to navigate. I hope that improves.

- Video quality seems pretty good.
- Trick play isn't very responsive
- no stuttering or buffering issues so far


----------



## bradleys

I took a video to show the presentation and speed. Sorry for the focus - it was from my phone I didn't notice before I uploaded.

This one might be more in focus.


----------



## Kash76

Looking good. Did you have to perform a connect or was it just there?


----------



## Kash76

Also, do you have minis that it is working on?


----------



## bradleys

Kash76 said:


> Looking good. Did you have to perform a connect or was it just there?


No, it just showed up.



Kash76 said:


> Also, do you have minis that it is working on?


Yes, it showed up on both my Roamio and my Mini


----------



## Kash76

Cool thanks


----------



## wizwor

no apps? just file play? I was hoping to play the files recorded by my Simple DVRs on the TiVos.


----------



## bradleys

wizwor said:


> no apps? just file play? I was hoping to play the files recorded by my Simple DVRs on the TiVos.


It was reported that apps would be coming in a future update. Along with 1080p resolution.


----------



## jwbelcher

bradleys said:


> I took a video to show the presentation and speed. Sorry for the focus - it was from my phone I didn't notice before I uploaded.
> 
> This one might be more in focus.


It looks like Podcaster and Picasa is removed from Music and Photos in your video. Do you recall having those before? Ironic you got Plex first btw


----------



## bradleys

jwbelcher said:


> It looks like Podcaster and Picasa is removed from Music and Photos in your video. Do you recall having those before? Ironic you got Plex first btw


Interesting - I didn't notice they were gone. Yes, I had them before.

I wonder what that means?

Ironic? Odd, maybe but Ironic?


----------



## jwbelcher

bradleys said:


> Interesting - I didn't notice they were gone. Yes, I had them before.
> 
> I wonder what that means?


Without Picasa, it means the title Music *& Photos* no longer seems appropriate... odd it was removed...


----------



## bradleys

jwbelcher said:


> Without Picasa, it means the title Music *& Photos* no longer seems appropriate... odd it was removed...


Plex will manage your photos - but yeah, it seems odd.


----------



## jwbelcher

bradleys said:


> Plex will manage your photos - but yeah, it seems odd.


Even your Live365 is marked with . I recall seeing that prefix on the old Pandora app before it was replaced. If Live365 also gets dropped, it may hint that the older HME apps are being phased out.


----------



## CoxInPHX

jwbelcher said:


> Even your Live365 is marked with . I recall seeing that prefix on the old Pandora app before it was replaced. If Live365 also gets dropped, it may hint that the older HME apps are being phased out.




The  indicates that your TiVo is on the staging server, not the normal live TiVo servers.

People in Beta Field Trials are usually on the staging server. Did bradleys post a pic he was not supposed to? or is his TiVo accidentally on the staging server?

Are the Games under Apps and Games also preceded with an


----------



## JoeKustra

bradleys said:


> Plex will manage your photos - but yeah, it seems odd.


We still have Download Manager. That's odd too. Or sloppy.


----------



## bradleys

CoxInPHX said:


> The  indicates that your TiVo is on the staging server, not the normal live TiVo servers.
> 
> People in Beta Field Trials are usually on the staging server. Did bradleys post a pic he was not supposed to? or is his TiVo accidentally on the staging server?
> 
> Are the Games under Apps and Games also preceded with an




I am not in the Beta group... Free to post whatever I want. 

I am not sure that  means staging server, I have seen that on other apps as well. If my memory serves, Picassa had the  for quite a while.


----------



## CoxInPHX

bradleys said:


> I am not in the Beta group... Free to post whatever I want.
> 
> I am not sure that  means staging server, I have seen that on other apps as well. If my memory serves, Picassa had the  for quite a while.




I apologize I did not mean to insinuate you did anything wrong, But the  is definitely the staging server. Are the Games under Apps and Games also preceded with an , if no then something is odd, if yes then somehow you got put on the staging server by error.

If you are on the staging server by mistake, you will not be able to view your To Do List on the normal TiVo website.
https://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.todo.page


----------



## bradleys

If that is true then several of the HMO apps like Picassa were also running off the staging server for years. Come to think of it, I am not going to say that Live365 didn't have the  prior to this update. I had a few of them.

That said, I wouldn't read anything into the  as it relates to Plex / iHeartRadio.


----------



## LoadStar

I don't think I can say too much, but what I think I can safely say is that CoxInPHX knows what he's talking about.


----------



## bradleys

LoadStar said:


> I don't think I can say too much, but what I think I can safely say is that CoxInPHX knows what he's talking about.


I believe him... I really do.

I don't know what to say about my setup or why I have had the  in front of my apps for such a long time.

If I remember correctly, I had the  on all three apps.

 Live365
 Podcaster
 Picassa

And it has been that way forever! Another odd thing - I get two new apps and lose two old apps? Coincidence?


----------



## ajwees41

bradleys said:


> I just got it, I am testing it now!
> 
> IheartRADIO as well


anything interesting in the message ?


----------



## LoadStar

bradleys: Just out of curiosity, what do you have for:
Tivo Central -> Settings & Messages -> Account and System Info -> System Infomation -> Dial-in Configuration Code


----------



## bradleys

I am not home at the moment, I will have to look this evening.


----------



## tootal2

What happened to podcasts?


----------



## bradleys

tootal2 said:


> What happened to podcasts?


I am not sure what happened to Podcasts or Picasso - but since:


I seem to be the only one who received Plex, 
and since my environment seems to be odd with the  staging server apps,
[*]and since they added two apps and removed two apps from my lineup



I have to at least question that this might not be the end state for everyone.


----------



## davezatz

LoadStar said:


> I don't think I can say too much, but what I think I can safely say is that CoxInPHX knows what he's talking about.


I've seen instances of accounts/boxes in previous betas or otherwise moved for testing with TiVo engineering at some point still sometimes have those settings down the line. I feel like I've also seen at least one jacked up prior release of something a long while ago that put some unaffiliated folks in this state.


----------



## confinoj

Well whatever the reason, nice that it happened to an active forum member to share what it will look/operate like when the rest of us get it. I'm not sure how much I will use it until it's 1080p but still looking forward to having almost everything on one box. Will still need my ATV for itunes content and airplay though.


----------



## ldarcangelo

Has anyone else reported this showing up on their TiVos? I can't wait for Plex. To be honest I doubted it would ever happen. The one question I have is what does TiVo have to gain? Do we believe they are truley trying to become the single box solution?


----------



## Jepato

I've prepared myself for days more of disappointment...............I just hope it's not weeks. Been waiting a long time for this.


----------



## steinbch

Has anyone noticed that the old games have disappeared as well? There were three games that never had icons next to their name and they've disappeared from my box sometime recently (though no plex for me).


----------



## southerndoc

I'm afraid to say I don't even know what Plex is. Googled it, but didn't spend much time with it.

Looks like a way to pull videos off other devices. Can I store things on my DiskStation and pull them from the TiVo?


----------



## bradleys

geekmedic said:


> I'm afraid to say I don't even know what Plex is. Googled it, but didn't spend much time with it.
> 
> Looks like a way to pull videos off other devices. Can I store things on my DiskStation and pull them from the TiVo?


Yes, plex aggregates all of your personal media (Movies, Music, TV Shows), looks up all the metadata and poster art. Then it host its own web server and allows you to access that content via mobile and connected devices.


----------



## bradleys

loadstar said:


> bradleys: Just out of curiosity, what do you have for:
> Tivo central -> settings & messages -> account and system info -> system infomation -> dial-in configuration code


225, tfa=0


----------



## shiffrin

geekmedic said:


> I'm afraid to say I don't even know what Plex is. Googled it, but didn't spend much time with it.
> 
> Looks like a way to pull videos off other devices. Can I store things on my DiskStation and pull them from the TiVo?


There is a Plex package on the diskstation.


----------



## LoadStar

bradleys said:


> 225, tfa=0


Yeah, you're definitely not on the production server. Production server is (usually) 000, tfa=0.


----------



## spaldingclan

shiffrin said:


> There is a Plex package on the diskstation.


I wish I had a diskstation for my plex server so I didnt have to leave my PC on all the time


----------



## gamo62

Have the same rev of software. Don't see it on our boxes. Anything I need to do to get it to populate?


----------



## bradleys

wait patiently


----------



## ajwees41

bradleys said:


> wait patiently


Starting to think the priority list is a joke. If the plex app is going to be loaded for everyone on June 8th shouldn't the priority list signup get it 2 weeks or so earlier?


----------



## LoadStar

ajwees41 said:


> Starting to think the priority list is a joke. If the plex app is going to be loaded for everyone on June 8th shouldn't the priority list signup get it 2 weeks or so earlier?


The priority list is for the TiVo software update.

The apps like Plex and iHeartRadio are separate from the TiVo software update.


----------



## ajwees41

LoadStar said:


> The priority list is for the TiVo software update.
> 
> The apps like Plex and iHeartRadio are separate from the TiVo software update.


I was told by Tivo support they need 20.4.8 to run'

also saw posts saying plex was is crashing on 20.4.7


----------



## LoadStar

ajwees41 said:


> I was told by Tivo support they need 20.4.8 to run'
> 
> also saw posts saying plex was is crashing on 20.4.7


Both may be true. That said, the priority list is simply for the TiVo software version. Even once you get the new version of the TiVo software, you may not immediately get the additional apps... those usually trail, sometimes by a while.


----------



## ajwees41

steinbch said:


> Has anyone noticed that the old games have disappeared as well? There were three games that never had icons next to their name and they've disappeared from my box sometime recently (though no plex for me).


 what do you have for games now? Are you on a roamio or premiere? No changes in games on my premieres.


----------



## sheshechic

I've been checking in just waiting to see word of Plex implementation. Like others, I've been waiting a long time for this. I hope it's smooth.


----------



## steinbch

ajwees41 said:


> Yao what do you have for games now? Are you on a roamio or premiere? No changes in games on my premieres.


I'm down to SameGame, wordsmith and skull & bones.


----------



## ajwees41

steinbch said:


> I'm down to SameGame, wordsmith and skull & bones.


I have those plus the ones with no icons


----------



## NashGuy

bradleys said:


> 20.4.7a
> 
> NTLords version was much nicer than this, kind of slow to navigate. I hope that improves.
> 
> - Video quality seems pretty good.
> - Trick play isn't very responsive
> - no stuttering or buffering issues so far


Have you tried playing a video file encoded at 24 frames per second (24p)? I'm hoping this app will support 24p video, just as the Netflix, Amazon and YouTube apps on TiVo do. I own a few DVDs that I've ripped to MKV files and their native frame rate is 24p (well, actually 23.976). I'm wondering if Plex on TiVo will play them correctly at 480p24 (or upscale to 1080p24) or if it will force convert the file to 30p or 60p, which won't look as good.


----------



## bradleys

I get an error logging into both Plex and iHearRadio this evening. I am betting that means something is happening at TiVo preparing for general release launch.


----------



## ldarcangelo

bradleys said:


> I get an error logging into both Plex and iHearRadio this evening. I am betting that means something is happening at TiVo preparing for general release launch.


Awesome, Thanks for letting us know. I've been checking this often. I'm thinking it will be released Wednesday... Just a Guess. Anyone else?


----------



## ajwees41

ldarcangelo said:


> Awesome, Thanks for letting us know. I've been checking this often. I'm thinking it will be released Wednesday... Just a Guess. Anyone else?


the 8th for everyone according to posts


----------



## CoxInPHX

ajwees41 said:


> the 8th for everyone according to posts


Yea, TiVo always releases an update to everyone on the same day. 

Roll outs always take a few weeks to months sometimes to get to everyone, once it starts.


----------



## siratfus

What about Plex Pass? Even when it's out, is it only for Plex Pass members first?


----------



## Scooter Scott

Looking forward to see what happens with this update. I'm slowly getting into cutting the cord (which I just did today from DirecTV) and my wife really wants me to get more shows for her.


----------



## bradleys

siratfus said:


> What about Plex Pass? Even when it's out, is it only for Plex Pass members first?


Plex pass is not required for the tovo platform.


----------



## siratfus

bradleys said:


> Plex pass is not required for the tovo platform.


Sweet!


----------



## windracer

spaldingclan said:


> I wish I had a diskstation for my plex server so I didnt have to leave my PC on all the time


You'd need one of the expensive powerful ones. The package installed on my DS214 (w/2x3TB drives) and scanned my media library on it, but I can't play anything from it since transcoding isn't supported ("This server is not powerful enough to convert video.").


----------



## miller890

windracer said:


> You'd need one of the expensive powerful ones. The package installed on my DS214 (w/2x3TB drives) and scanned my media library on it, but I can't play anything from it since transcoding isn't supported ("This server is not powerful enough to convert video.").


I have the DS214+ with 3GB WD/red drives. Playing 720P .mkv from PLEX on the NAS over a wired connection to a PC browser seems fine then the occasional picture freeze. 1080P has a lot of pixelation and frame rate problems and it's like watching dish in a snowstorm. File transfer from PC to NAS for a 1.5GB file is 15 seconds, so it's not network related.

The DS214+ with the latest firmware updates and Plex seems to be lacking. The Plex interface is really sharp and I am interested to see how NAS, Plex, and TiVo perform together. So close, once again.


----------



## Dan203

Video transcoding is really processor intensive. I'd be surprised if any NAS could do it well. Unless there is one that specifically has a transcoding chip, rather then using the CPU.


----------



## bradleys

Working again... And it bumped up from 2.4.1 to 2.4.8

A little snappier and the ff works "better"


----------



## bradleys

NashGuy said:


> Have you tried playing a video file encoded at 24 frames per second (24p)? I'm hoping this app will support 24p video, just as the Netflix, Amazon and YouTube apps on TiVo do. I own a few DVDs that I've ripped to MKV files and their native frame rate is 24p (well, actually 23.976). I'm wondering if Plex on TiVo will play them correctly at 480p24 (or upscale to 1080p24) or if it will force convert the file to 30p or 60p, which won't look as good.


hard to say, the computer will transcode the video "if necessary" and I don't know how to tell if it is actively transcoding.


----------



## NashGuy

bradleys said:


> hard to say, the computer will transcode the video "if necessary" and I don't know how to tell if it is actively transcoding.


Well, first off, your TV would need to support 24p playback, meaning it would have a native display rate that is a multiple of 24, such as 120hz or 240hz, which many LCD TVs have. (Sorry if you already knew that.)

My 120hz TV puts up an info graphic telling the resolution and frame rate of the signal it's receiving whenever it changes. So if it changes from 1080i60 on CBS to 1080p24 on Netflix, it shows that.

Maybe there's some sort of info button on the remote that came with your TV that you could press to see the details of the feed that Plex on TiVo is streaming?


----------



## bradleys

NashGuy said:


> Well, first off, your TV would need to support 24p playback, meaning it would have a native display rate that is a multiple of 24, such as 120hz or 240hz, which many LCD TVs have. (Sorry if you already knew that.)
> 
> My 120hz TV puts up an info graphic telling the resolution and frame rate of the signal it's receiving whenever it changes. So if it changes from 1080i60 on CBS to 1080p24 on Netflix, it shows that.
> 
> Maybe there's some sort of info button on the remote that came with your TV that you could press to see the details of the feed that Plex on TiVo is streaming?


Right now Plex on TiVo only supports 720p, not sure about the frame rate. As for the original remote - lord, no telling where that thing is at! 

All that said - I doubt it...


----------



## telemark

Dan203 said:


> Video transcoding is really processor intensive. I'd be surprised if any NAS could do it well. Unless there is one that specifically has a transcoding chip, rather then using the CPU.


There's a few NAS with transcoding hardware. Google: NAS Quicksync

Plex so far has not been willing to utilize the feature, so anyone with those NAS are stuck with whatever software the vendor provided, or non-accelerated Plex Media Server.


----------



## windracer

miller890 said:


> I have the DS214+ with 3GB WD/red drives. Playing 720P .mkv from PLEX on the NAS over a wired connection to a PC browser seems fine then the occasional picture freeze. 1080P has a lot of pixelation and frame rate problems and it's like watching dish in a snowstorm. File transfer from PC to NAS for a 1.5GB file is 15 seconds, so it's not network related.


Interesting. It looks like the only difference between the DS214 and DS214+ is more RAM (1gb instead of 512mb) and an overclocked CPU (same model, but yours runs at 1.33GHz and mine runs at 1.066GHz). I don't think I tried an .mkv file though, which probably doesn't require transcoding? Hmm.


----------



## bradleys

Plex just added server support to the Western Digital MyCloud servers...

Nice...


----------



## HeatherA

bradleys said:


> I just got it, I am testing it now!
> 
> IheartRADIO as well


I am so very very happy! Mine is active and working great! It's like Christmas!


----------



## MichaelAinNB

ldarcangelo said:


> Do we believe they are truley trying to become the single box solution?


If they are, they have a lot of work to do. Providing the same Aps that other devices such as Roku provides is a good start. Now TiVo has to take the steps to match the quality of those Aps that Roku provides. Thanks to a generous family member, we now have three Premieres in the house, one of them being an XL. Our ISP is Time Warner and we have the "Extreme" internet which provides close to 100Mbps download speed. Yet on all three machines, what I'll call the premium Aps (Netflix, Prime, and Hulu) are all extremely choppy in operation. They're slow to boot up and slow to respond to commands such as play, FF, RW and the like. To the point that probably one out of every three times I try to load Netflix on the XL, the device freezes and requires a hard reboot. We have since invested in a Roku and the speed and smoothness of the operation of the premium Aps, including Plex and HBOGO is like night and day compared to TiVo. Like I said, good that TiVo is taking steps to match the Aps other devices provide, but until the quality of execution of those Aps improves, they'll continue play second fiddle to devices such as Roku.


----------



## Dan203

The Roamio is much better for apos. The hardware in the Premiere is 5+ years old and wasn't that great to begin with. The Roamio is way faster loading and navigating the apps.


----------



## atmuscarella

MichaelAinNB said:


> ... Like I said, good that TiVo is taking steps to match the Aps other devices provide, but until the quality of execution of those Aps improves, they'll continue play second fiddle to devices such as Roku.


TiVo Premiere (Series 4) DVRs are never going to get even close to the streaming performance of any modern streaming device. The processors and most of the hardware in Premiere's is pre-2010 which is when they were developed and the first units where built. Even the Roamio units are now using at least 2 yr. old parts. I would say my Roamio is on pare with my Roku 2 XS which is older than the Roamios but newer than the Premieres.


----------



## NashGuy

Apps take a little longer to launch on my Roamio than on my Apple TV 3 but I don't notice them being any slower or less responsive once they've launched. Moreover, I think the Netflix app on TiVo is the best version I've ever seen. (I've also used Netflix on Roku 2, Wii U, a Panasonic Bluray player, Mac and iOS.) it has a very nice UI, it serves up HD streams quickly with excellent picture quality (no low quality video for the first 5 - 8 seconds like on my old Roku). And I love that it plays content in the smooth native frame rate, which is usually 24p for films and a lot of modern TV shows. (The Amazon and YouTube apps on TiVo also support 24p.) There are a ton of hardware options for streaming Netflix but ones that play at 24p are very rare.

For me, TiVo is well on the way to being my "one box". Hopefully Plex is added today -- then I just need Showtime and HBO streaming and I'm all set!


----------



## midson

It's not a fair to compare hardware from 2010 (premiers and XLs) to the latest Roku box. Your "generous" relatives gave you half decade year old technology.


----------



## sheshechic

HeatherA said:


> I am so very very happy! Mine is active and working great! It's like Christmas!


I'm so jealous!


----------



## confinoj

No Plex yet, BUT podcaster and picassa just disappeared off one of my minis just like what happened to the other two posters who got plex early. So maybe very soon. I have one mini on a slingbox so can check from the office but I can't check my Roamio or other mini.


----------



## k21975

I just forced a connection to TiVo and then rebooted my Roamio and Plex showed up on all my devices! (1 Roamio, 3 Mini)

Initial thoughts are that it looks great and works smoothly (for a TiVo app), but it could use additional sort and search functions. We often sort by Genre to find the kids movies, etc..

When first starting Plex on each TiVo box, you need to enter a PIN code on plex.tv/pin. I have Plex Pass, so I'm not sure if it's needed or not, but the initial screen mentioned something along the lines of "Plex Pass - Preview".


----------



## cncb

k21975 said:


> I just forced a connection to TiVo and then rebooted my Roamio


How does one do this?


----------



## k21975

cncb said:


> How does one do this?


Go into 'Settings' then 'Network' then 'Connect to the TiVo Service now'


----------



## Jed1

I have Plex and Iheart radio on both my Premiere 4's now. My one unit had a service connection at 6:45AM and the other at 10:45AM.
Podcaster and Picassa is gone. My software version is 20.4.7a on both units.

I will have to take time and download Plex on one of my two desktop PCs and see how it works. My Onkyo receiver can use DLNA and I stream music from my PCs to my receiver using WMP. I wonder if Plex would work with my Onkyo receiver?


----------



## cncb

k21975 said:


> Go into 'Settings' then 'Network' then 'Connect to the TiVo Service now'


Thanks. This worked for me.

Regarding the Plex Pass Preview, I can't seem to get past the PIN screen. I have no desire to get a Plex Pass account and all indications/news were that a Plex Pass account would not be required?


----------



## troydf

I just now forced a connection, but no OS update. I then rebooted my Roamio and Plex and iHeart show up. Yea!!!


----------



## ajwees41

troydf said:


> I just now forced a connection, but no OS update. I then rebooted my Roamio and Plex and iHeart show up. Yea!!!


the apps are not os specific they can run on 20.4.7,20.4.7a and 20.4.8

on both my premieres, but can't get the app to sync with my plex account the tivo shows four letters, but the app wants numbers


----------



## jamesteixeira

Plex is on my Roamio


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I have Plex and Iheart radio on both my Premiere 4's now. My one unit had a service connection at 6:45AM and the other at 10:45AM.
> Podcaster and Picassa is gone. My software version is 20.4.7a on both units.
> 
> I will have to take time and download Plex on one of my two desktop PCs and see how it works. My Onkyo receiver can use DLNA and I stream music from my PCs to my receiver using WMP. I wonder if Plex would work with my Onkyo receiver?


Just noticed it. It doesn't find my other servers. The iHeart app doesn't have WEGH but does have WRVV.


----------



## OPTX158

Jealous, cannot wait for mine to show up!!!!!


----------



## JoeKustra

OPTX158 said:


> Jealous, cannot wait for mine to show up!!!!!


It's on my Roamio too. The volume of iHeartRadio is really high!


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Just noticed it. It doesn't find my other servers. The iHeart app doesn't have WEGH but does have WRVV.


The only thing I hate about these apps is you have to create an account to use them. I am starting to get so many accounts that I lose track of what I belong to and also keep forgetting the passwords.

I wish there was one universal internet app for live radio. I now have three, vTuner, TuneIn, and now iHeart radio.
It appears it is up to the stations to determine what service they will belong to. WZZO and the WRVV is only iHeart and is not available with vTuner.


----------



## cncb

So, do you really have to create an online account, link up your Plex server, and enter a PIN on the website to just connect to a local server? No way to just enter a local network/IP address like I can do in the Samsung app?


----------



## werk

If anyone else is only getting stereo sound, you have to go into the settings and check the box to get AC3 audio. Took me a minute, app is laid out different than the other Plex apps I use.

It's a little pokey but quicker than changing inputs ont he receiver to the roku...


----------



## Aero 1

Plex already Crashed my roamio trying to exit a video. Had to pull the power. 

Hope plex can do updates and not wait for TiVo to push updates to the core system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCSMITH

cncb said:


> Thanks. This worked for me.
> 
> Regarding the Plex Pass Preview, I can't seem to get past the PIN screen. I have no desire to get a Plex Pass account and all indications/news were that a Plex Pass account would not be required?
> 
> Make sure you sign in again under settings not just your reg sign in on Plex.... took me 25 min to see this....make sure you are running latest server (plex)...


----------



## 9300170

It showed up on my Roamio and my Mini today! I'm streaming from my NAS to both at the same time with no issues.

I loved pyTiVo and all the work that the developer put in to it, but I'm happy to now be able to pick content without having to run downstairs to turn on my PC then to the family room to pick a file from the main Roamio then finally up to the bedroom to watch the show on my mini. Now, it's just click, click, and enjoy.

I have a love/hate relationship with TiVo, but it's leaning towards the love side of the equation today.


----------



## cncb

OCSMITH said:


> Make sure you sign in again under settings not just your reg sign in on Plex.... took me 25 min to see this....make sure you are running latest server (plex)...


I meant connecting to a local server without any online account (I don't have one). This doesn't seem possible?


----------



## bradleys

cncb said:


> I meant connecting to a local server without any online account (I don't have one). This doesn't seem possible?


You are confusing terms - Plex Pass is the paid plex account. You need to create a Plex account, setup a Plex server on your home computer and point the server to content within your home network.

Then setting up Plex is simple.

(Let's not confuse the issue for folks who actually want to use this service, please)


----------



## ajwees41

OCSMITH said:


> cncb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. This worked for me.
> 
> Regarding the Plex Pass Preview, I can't seem to get past the PIN screen. I have no desire to get a Plex Pass account and all indications/news were that a Plex Pass account would not be required?
> 
> Make sure you sign in again under settings not just your reg sign in on Plex.... took me 25 min to see this....make sure you are running latest server (plex)...
> 
> 
> 
> were is the second login screen on the tivo or the the plex server on the pc? also stuck in the plex pass login
Click to expand...


----------



## bradleys

ajwees41 said:


> OCSMITH said:
> 
> 
> 
> were is the second login screen on the tivo or the the plex server on the pc? also stuck in the plex pass login
> 
> 
> 
> When you launch Plex it will give you a PIN number - from a browser navigate to https://plex.tv/PIN and enter the number.
> 
> A couple of things - you need the* local Plex server installed and running* and you need a Plex account. (Not a paid Plex Pass account)
Click to expand...


----------



## cncb

bradleys said:


> You are confusing terms - Plex Pass is the paid plex account. You need to create a Plex account, setup a Plex server on your home computer and point the server to content within your home network.
> 
> Then setting up Plex is simple.
> 
> (Let's not confuse the issue for folks who actually want to use this service, please)


As I said before, I have been using the Plex app on my Samsung TV for a long time without needing an online Plex account (I just enter the local IP address). What is confusing is why I need an online account to play local content.


----------



## ajwees41

bradleys said:


> ajwees41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you launch Plex it will give you a PIN number - from a browser navigate to https://plex.tv/PIN and enter the number.
> 
> A couple of things - you need the* local Plex server installed and running* and you need a Plex account. (Not a paid Plex Pass account)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks I thought it said join, but it said pin thanks all set now
Click to expand...


----------



## bradleys

cncb said:


> As I said before, I have been using the Plex app on my Samsung TV for a long time without needing an online Plex account (I just enter the local IP address). What is confusing is why I need an online account to play local content.


Why do you need a free login for TiVo and not for your Samsung?

Likely it has to do with using the PIN for setup as opposed to a local URL/IP address. I remember with Amazon, they had a hell of a time getting anything but PIN based authentication to work. And when NTLord built his version, direct authentication was problematic for a lot of users.

Of course with PIN based authentication, they have to match it against your registered server ID - requiring a free Plex account.

And frankly, using PIN authentication is much easier than IP address authentication for most users.


----------



## MichaelAinNB

midson said:


> It's not a fair to compare hardware from 2010 (premiers and XLs) to the latest Roku box. Your "generous" relatives gave you half decade year old technology.


Wow. Bitter, Party of One? I have the Roku 2 which is almost as old as the Premiere and yet it streams everything TiVo is offering (and then some) seamlessly. Why can Roku's "half decade old technology" get it right but TiVo's can't? As for your chastising my generous relative for giving me "half decade year old technology", you should familiarize yourself with the old saying, "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth."


----------



## bradleys

MichaelAinNB said:


> Wow. Bitter, Party of One? I have the Roku 2 which is almost as old as the Premiere and yet it streams everything TiVo is offering (and then some) seamlessly. Why can Roku's "half decade old technology" get it right but TiVo's can't? As for your chastising my generous relative for giving me "half decade year old technology", you should familiarize yourself with the old saying, "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth."


That is all fair - Roku is a popular streaming box with a large customer base and gets a lot of attention from content developers. It makes sense.

TiVo was designed to be a DVR and the processor and hardware were all designed around that end point. The OTT apps were always a "nice to have" add on - especially on the Premiere. And yes, the Premiere always felt under-powered, even for its core use. (although I think you are exaggerating a bit on your personal experience)

The Roamio is much better - but it will never compete directly with Roku. I am not a fan of the limited Opera platform and I wish TiVo could come up with something better.

All that said, TiVo doesn't have to be a better OTT platform than Roku... It just has to provide a satisfactory experience. It is all about owning input 1 - and as far as I know, Roku absolutely sucks as a cable DVR! 

Most users don't want to change the input button - I do it for the old BD player and it takes two remotes. I hate it...

Be the best possible DVR and provide quality OTT apps and your average customer will never change the TV input.


----------



## MichaelAinNB

Aero 1 said:


> Plex already Crashed my roamio trying to exit a video. Had to pull the power.


After staring at the "Welcome to Plex - Plex Pass Preview _Loading_..." screen for close to 10 minutes, I, too had to pull the power cord. 

If the technology of the Premiere is too outdated to handle these new Aps as some have suggested, why does TiVo bother offering them? Talk about a buzzkill.


----------



## bradleys

MichaelAinNB said:


> After staring at the "Welcome to Plex - Plex Pass Preview _Loading_..." screen for close to 10 minutes, I, too had to pull the power cord.
> 
> If the technology of the Premiere is too outdated to handle these new Aps as some have suggested, why does TiVo bother offering them? Talk about a buzzkill.


Sometimes you need a TiVo reboot after the app shows up to work properly. Try the setup again, it should work fine now.


----------



## MichaelAinNB

bradleys said:


> Sometimes you need a TiVo reboot after the app shows up to work properly. Try the setup again, it should work fine now.


Will give that a try. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Plex works. IheartRadio works, but only 1 of my stations icon's show up in my favorites. Hope that gets fixed. My stations are there, I just have to hunt and peck to find them.


----------



## MichaelAinNB

bradleys said:


> That is all fair - Roku is a popular streaming box with a large customer base and gets a lot of attention from content developers. It makes sense.
> 
> TiVo was designed to be a DVR and the processor and hardware were all designed around that end point. The OTT apps were always a "nice to have" add on - especially on the Premiere. And yes, the Premiere always felt under-powered, even for its core use. (although I think you are exaggerating a bit on your personal experience)
> 
> The Roamio is much better - but it will never compete directly with Roku. I am not a fan of the limited Opera platform and I wish TiVo could come up with something better.
> 
> All that said, TiVo doesn't have to be a better OTT platform than Roku... It just has to provide a satisfactory experience. It is all about owning input 1 - and as far as I know, Roku absolutely sucks as a cable DVR!
> 
> Most users don't want to change the input button - I do it for the old BD player and it takes two remotes. I hate it...
> 
> Be the best possible DVR and provide quality OTT apps and your average customer will never change the TV input.


Absolutely love TiVo as a DVR. I get cranky sometimes when the DVR side doesn't work perfectly and I have been known to post my unhappiness in these forums (rather than counting to 10 first). Heck, I even got short with TiVo Margaret when she posted Premiere's wouldn't get the update that included Prime until several months after the Roamio. How can anyone get mad at TiVo Margaret, right? But at the end of the day, as a DVR, TiVo is head and shoulders above anything else. 
The streaming side is a different story. At least at the Premiere level. I truly wasn't exaggerating when I said I have to do a hard reboot about a third of the time when I boot up Netflix. Perhaps I'm not waiting long enough, I don't know. I typically give it about 3 minutes to load before resorting to a reboot. If it loads within that time, life is good; if not, life's not so good. On the TV that has a Roku installed, I just switch TiVo inputs when I want to stream something.

Also, while typing this post, I rebooted the machine as you suggested and you were right, that took care of the delay in Plex booting up. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## foghorn2

Wish there was a way to remove these stupid apps, iFart radio, pandora, spotify. live 365, all a bunch of crap apps,

Plex is the worst. It named all my Sony camcorder videos "The People's Court" and put up pictures of that skank judge on my Tivo.

Pure Sacrilege.

Will NEVER GIVE PLEX A TRY AGAIN EVER!! Off my server immediately.

Worst *POS* I've ever used.


----------



## Dan203

OK so now that we have Plex what is it used for? Is it mainly used for personal libraries? (DVDs/BDs ripped to a PC/NAS) Or is there something else it can be used for? I have a NAS that supports Plex, and now TiVo has an app, but I don't really own many DVDs/BDs. Is there anything else it's useful for? Or is that it's main purpose?


----------



## bradleys

foghorn2 said:


> Wish there was a way to remove these stupid apps, iFart radio, pandora, spotify. live 365, all a bunch of crap apps,
> 
> Plex is the worst. It named all my Sony camcorder videos "The People's Court" and put up pictures of that skank judge on my Tivo.
> 
> Pure Sacrilege.
> 
> Will NEVER GIVE PLEX A TRY AGAIN EVER!! Off my server immediately.
> 
> Worst *POS* I've ever used.


Probably the top 10 least helpful posts I have read on this forum - and that is an accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------



## foghorn2

I have DVD ISO's and camcorder videos.

Plex server and client does not work with ISO's and randomly assigns titles and artwork to home videos. A big headache, It does what it wants to do very randomly and stupidly.


----------



## bradleys

Dan203 said:


> OK so now that we have Plex what is it used for? Is it mainly used for personal libraries? (DVDs/BDs ripped to a PC/NAS) Or is there something else it can be used for? I have a NAS that supports Plex, and now TiVo has an app, but I don't really own many DVDs/BDs. Is there anything else it's useful for? Or is that it's main purpose?


Main category is Movies, Television and Music. If you have a large library of any or all of this kind of media it will organize it for you, automatically find all your metadata and poster art.

Secondary categories - Channels are custom / community built plugins allowing acces to web podcasts and other videos.


----------



## MichaelAinNB

Dan203 said:


> OK so now that we have Plex what is it used for? Is it mainly used for personal libraries? (DVDs/BDs ripped to a PC/NAS) Or is there something else it can be used for? I have a NAS that supports Plex, and now TiVo has an app, but I don't really own many DVDs/BDs. Is there anything else it's useful for? Or is that it's main purpose?


I use it to stream personal videos and movies that I own to the big screen TV. Those files are stored on a PC that I leave running all the time anyway and I have Plex pointed to that PC. I just bring up the Plex app, select "Library" and all of my stored files are displayed in alphabetical order. From there, I just scroll to the one I want to view and hit "OK."


----------



## bradleys

foghorn2 said:


> I have DVD ISO's and camcorder videos.
> 
> Plex server and client does not work with ISO's and randomly assigns titles and artwork to home videos. A big headache, It does what it wants to do very randomly and stupidly.


https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/ar...S-and-other-Disk-Image-Formats-Not-Supported-


> *Why are ISO, VIDEO_TS, and other Disk Image Formats Not Supported?*
> 
> Files such as ISO or IMG and folder structures such as VIDEO_TS or BDMV are generally referred to as "disk image" formats because they're basically "cloning" the structure and content from a DVD or Blu-Ray optical disc.
> Such formats are not supported in Plex.
> 
> Simply put, these formats just don't fit into the idea behind the Plex ecosystem. They hide content behind built-in menu systems. Not only would the menus add extra UI that a user would need to wade through to get to the content, but there also simply isn't any good way that they could be presented in the myriad different Plex apps that are available - from iOS to Android, from the web browser to the Roku. It just isn't feasible to try and present a DVD menu type interface in some of the devices.
> 
> For television content, disk image formats will lump multiple episodes on a single disk. That makes it much more difficult to try and allow a user to directly access the particular episode they may want to watch. No one would want to have to fast-forward through episodes 10 and 11 if all they wanted was to watch episode 12 simply because they couldn't access 12 directly.
> 
> Since these disk image formats aren't supported, we recommend that users convert such content into more common and compatible media formats. There are many formats and tools available. Some can retain full quality of the original video or others could greatly compress the filesize with nearly no noticeable visual (or audio) quality loss.


*Naming Home Series Media*
https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200265256-Naming-Home-Series-Media


----------



## Dan203

Interesting. The channels give round about access to some network websites (CBS and The CW) and some apps we don't have like Crackle.


----------



## foghorn2

If a server shares directories/files, you really don't need this middleware assigning wrong cover art and titles to your media.

If we had XBMC/Kodi on the Tivo, you would not need to run yet another piece of software on the server. And why the hell do you have to have a online account just to use Plex for your own local data?


----------



## bradleys

Dan203 said:


> Interesting. The channels give round about access to some network websites (CBS and The CW) and some apps we don't have like Crackle.


Yes - you can even link YouTube videos and for those with a nasty side videos from porn streaming services.

I am sure a porn channels exists somewhere - but in my best Austin powers:


----------



## NashGuy

Dan203 said:


> OK so now that we have Plex what is it used for? Is it mainly used for personal libraries? (DVDs/BDs ripped to a PC/NAS) Or is there something else it can be used for? I have a NAS that supports Plex, and now TiVo has an app, but I don't really own many DVDs/BDs. Is there anything else it's useful for? Or is that it's main purpose?


I just bought a box set of DVDs of classic Looney Tunes -- those 7 minute shorts from the 40s and 50s. I'm ripping those to the hard drive of my desktop iMac, which I'm using as my Plex Media Server and then streaming to Plex on my TiVo.

Beyond that, I'm mainly using Plex to stream music. I have thousands of songs in iTunes on my iMac and I added those to the Plex Media Server software as well, so I can access my music and most of my playlists on the TiVo.

Note to others who want to import their iTunes music libraries into Plex: If you haven't already enabled the iTunes advanced preferences to keep your library organized and to copy files into the iTunes Media folder when adding to your library, first do that. Then, in the Plex Media Server software, when creating the Music library, add the Music folder located within the iTunes Media folder. For the scanner, choose Plex Music Scanner (NOT the iTunes Music Scanner, which, despite the name, didn't work well for me at all). For the agent, if your iTunes library has all the necessary metadata (song, artist, album and genre names, album artwork embedded in the files, etc.), then choose Personal Media Agent and check the "Use Embedded Tags" box. If that's not the case for you, then try choosing the Last.fm agent to pull in metadata for your music files -- I originally used that agent and the results were mixed. Turned out better for me to use the Personal Media Agent.

Note that your iTunes Smart Playlists may or may not get imported into Plex and, if they do, they may not be correct. Also, my Purchased playlist will not import. Since that's my favorite playlist, I had to create a new static playlist, give it a different name and then just copy the songs from Purchased into the new playlist, which showed up in Plex. Hopefully the Plex app on TiVo gets updated before long to include channels. The iTunes Channel in Plex provides a more accurate and simpler way of accessing your iTunes playlists than trying to import those playlists into Plex.


----------



## Wil

bradleys said:


> Probably [among] the top 10 least helpful posts I have read on this forum - and that is an accomplishment!


I remember one in 2003 that was worse, another in 2007 (September I think) that was at least same ballpark.


----------



## bradleys

foghorn2 said:


> If a server shares directories/files, you really don't need this middleware assigning wrong cover art and titles to your media.
> 
> If we had XBMC/Kodi on the Tivo, you would not need to run yet another piece of software on the server. And why the hell do you have to have a online account just to use Plex for your own local data?


Everyone has a favorite tool and a preference. Plex is far more popular, feature rich and user friendly than Kodi. Not to say that Kodi isn't a decent product.

Just because it isn't your preference doesn't mean it isn't a great add for TiVo. So - it would be nice for you to find a little middle ground for the attitude. IMHO


----------



## dadrepus

just watch Sponge Bob new movie (yuck) with Plex on Tivo.

I'm a happy camper today. got to watch a better movie!


----------



## russg

foghorn2 said:


> If a server shares directories/files, you really don't need this middleware assigning wrong cover art and titles to your media.
> 
> If we had XBMC/Kodi on the Tivo, you would not need to run yet another piece of software on the server. And why the hell do you have to have a online account just to use Plex for your own local data?


If we had XBMC/Kodi we'd have a forum full of posts about how to set it up. And everyone would have their favorite way to do that. But we don't have XBMC/Kodi and I'm good with that. I have and use both Kodi and Plex and Plex is just fine.


----------



## mojo_13

Never used Plex but might have to try it now that I can get it on my TiVo. Just made it connect to TiVo service and it showed up for me.


----------



## Jed1

MichaelAinNB said:


> Absolutely love TiVo as a DVR. I get cranky sometimes when the DVR side doesn't work perfectly and I have been known to post my unhappiness in these forums (rather than counting to 10 first). Heck, I even got short with TiVo Margaret when she posted Premiere's wouldn't get the update that included Prime until several months after the Roamio. How can anyone get mad at TiVo Margaret, right? But at the end of the day, as a DVR, TiVo is head and shoulders above anything else.
> The streaming side is a different story. At least at the Premiere level. I truly wasn't exaggerating when I said I have to do a hard reboot about a third of the time when I boot up Netflix. Perhaps I'm not waiting long enough, I don't know. I typically give it about 3 minutes to load before resorting to a reboot. If it loads within that time, life is good; if not, life's not so good. On the TV that has a Roku installed, I just switch TiVo inputs when I want to stream something.
> 
> Also, while typing this post, I rebooted the machine as you suggested and you were right, that took care of the delay in Plex booting up. Thank you for the suggestion.


Don't feel bad as I melted completely down when Amazon Prime and Vudu did not show up on the Premieres. I got pretty harsh with Margret and TiVo Support as they would only give vague statements if and when we would get the two apps.
It turned out that even if I did get them last fall they were practically useless as my cable company was in the process of moving us into a new head end and I wasn't moved until the end of March.
Launching and using the apps was extremely difficult as most of the time I would only get about 1 meg down out of 30.
Once I was moved to the new head end I have had no issues with launching and using the apps.

I do not know why TiVo just doesn't use DNLA as that is what my OPPO and Onkyo receiver uses. This set up works extremely well. The OPPO's used to support BD ISO's but the studios (mainly Sony) made OPPO disable the feature.
It appears Plex does the same thing but as is noted by some you do not need to sign up with a website to use DLNA.


----------



## rjtrudel

Does anybody know what would be the best quality of movie that I could have on my computer that would stream to tivo through plex without transcoding? I guess I am asking what specific settings are the best that tivo can handle without plex needing to transcode. It seems like the movies I have don't look as good on the tivo as they do on my roku, chromecast, xbox, and jailbroken Apple TV.


----------



## NashGuy

rjtrudel said:


> Does anybody know what would be the best quality of movie that I could have on my computer that would stream to tivo through plex without transcoding? I guess I am asking what specific settings are the best that tivo can handle without plex needing to transcode. It seems like the movies I have don't look as good on the tivo as they do on my roku, chromecast, xbox, and jailbroken Apple TV.


The highest quality setting available in the TiVo Plex app (look at Settings under your Account in the upper right corner of the home screen) is 4 MBPS 720P. Make sure you have that set for your local video quality.


----------



## dswallow

I watched on 22-minute show OK then started a 42-minute one and it stopped playing at 8:11. Wouldn't restart, though didn't lock up the TiVo. Switched back to the Fire TV and started it playing where it had stopped on the TiVo.


----------



## Jed1

It looks like these apps are also now coming to the RCN TiVos also. It is odd that both the retail units and the MSO TiVos are getting an update at the same time. This is the first time I believe this has happened.
http://www.rcn.com/tivo/best-app-library-tv/
http://www.rcn.com/tivo/features/whats-new/


----------



## Dan203

I can't seem to get the TiVo app to list Channels. It only lists my personal media. Are channels not supported by TiVo?


----------



## bradleys

Dan203 said:


> I can't seem to get the TiVo app to list Channels. It only lists my personal media. Are channels not supported by TiVo?


Channels are not supported by TiVo at this time. It is one of those - coming features.

I use Chromecast to cast that content from my Plex server to my tv. I am definitely looking forward to the expansion of channels.

You have Fire TV don't you? I believe the Plex app on fire TV already has channels.


----------



## nightfishing

dswallow said:


> I watched on 22-minute show OK then started a 42-minute one and it stopped playing at 8:11. Wouldn't restart, though didn't lock up the TiVo. Switched back to the Fire TV and started it playing where it had stopped on the TiVo.


Similar results here. Some shows play fine but others will repeatedly stop. Still some bugs to work out apparently.


----------



## mrizzo80

Dan203 said:


> I can't seem to get the TiVo app to list Channels. It only lists my personal media. Are channels not supported by TiVo?


Bummer. Your earlier post had me hopeful.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10531197#post10531197

Glad to hear it's coming.


----------



## blips

Is there any way to look at a list of all the movies in alphabetical order? 

The giant icons are annoying and there seems to be only a few categories that the movies are listed.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Did anyone else that received Plex today, also lose all the Games, under Apps and Games?


----------



## TomJHansen

I'm excited to use the new PLEX app - and all three of my servers showed up (including a remote one).

Tivo - THANKS!


----------



## Larry M

I lost the games too. Some of them haven't worked for months anyway. Also Live 365 music doesn't work either, it won't load then gives an error.

Larry


----------



## planetgraham

I have Plex on my Diskstation 212 and it works with my Amazon FireTV Stick. Just tried it out on a couple of videos with the Roamio and I got the message "This server is not powerful enough to convert the video" (or something along those lines). I think they were 1080p videos. I will look later and see if it works with 720p videos.


----------



## MVPinFLA

Is anyone else having a problem with Plex not being able to find the Media Server? I installed it, but the app doesn't start and the Plex web page says it can't find the Plex server. I have installed and reinstalled the server with the same results. Quite frustrating.


----------



## planetgraham

MVPinFLA said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with Plex not being able to find the Media Server? I installed it, but the app doesn't start and the Plex web page says it can't find the Plex server. I have installed and reinstalled the server with the same results. Quite frustrating.


I did have that problem. I checked my Plex server and it needed an update. Shortly after the update it found it.


----------



## MVPinFLA

planetgraham said:


> I did have that problem. I checked my Plex server and it needed an update. Shortly after the update it found it.


I have the most recent version: Version 0.9.12.3.1173-937aac3
So I don't think that is the problem; but thanks for mentioning it.

EDIT: I just fixed it. There was an issue with the sign in name on the server. I am not sure how I even found that; but at least it has it now.


----------



## jmpage2

The primary way I have been playing home media is via fairly high end PC on main TV running Kodi/XBMC.

All of my Blu-rays and DVDs are ripped onto a huge Synology NAS.

Plex is pretty amazing though. While it's pokey and a bit confusing on the TiVo (I see no way to search or sort movies by genre, controls are really basic, etc.) the quality is impressive. 720P looks fine on the many smaller TVs I have which rely on TiVo minis. In addition to the TiVo cool factor I was able to get streaming working outside of the house with pretty much zero setup. Works great on my iPads/iPhones.

I had been using old re-purposed Boxee Boxes for my secondary TVs but TiVo might have just retired them with Plex and now is giving Roku actual competition in this area.

I was even able to get things like forced subtitles working by changing settings on the Plex server.

My only concern now is I am running Plex server on my heavy duty i7 iMac and I don't know how I feel about having this machine running all the time and possibly getting tied up to do trans-coding duties for BD rips. Might look into a budget i7 refurb box that I can just run Windows 7 on for Plex.


----------



## siratfus

When I upgraded to Tivo Roamio, I never imagined that it would get Plex. I thought I would add Plex on the Xbox One, but it's still in Plex Pass phase, and I just don't need the plex pass features, so I've been waiting and waiting and waiting. Here comes Tivo delivering it first, totally unexpected. The tivo is becoming a better and better value. 

Been using plex via chromecast and fire stick. Played around with tivo Plex today. Definitely won't give away my chromecast and fire stick yet. It's kinda laggy with the menu, and as you know, only 720p. Once it supports 1080p, all those little dongles will be given away.


----------



## dadrepus

blips said:


> Is there any way to look at a list of all the movies in alphabetical order?
> 
> The giant icons are annoying and there seems to be only a few categories that the movies are listed.


Just use the down arrow past the icons and the alphabet shows up below the icons. Then go right or left to get to the letter you want.


----------



## werk

nightfishing said:


> Similar results here. Some shows play fine but others will repeatedly stop. Still some bugs to work out apparently.


Same here. I'm going to reboot the tivo this evening before trying it again.


----------



## bradleys

werk said:


> Same here. I'm going to reboot the tivo this evening before trying it again.


For those of you having playback issues it would be helpful to see if there is any consistency.


What model TiVo do you have?
What kind of computer is your server running on?


----------



## werk

bradleys said:


> For those of you having playback issues it would be helpful to see if there is any consistency.
> 
> 
> What model TiVo do you have?
> What kind of computer is your server running on?


1. Roamio Plus
2. Plex (with latest updates) is running on Asus VivoPC, i5-3337U, 8GB RAM, Win8.1Pro, video files are hosted on a share on server running Server 2012R2.

All on gigE network.

I'm replaying the show I watched last night that crashed Plex on Tivo on Plex on my Roku now to see if it happens there too. It's played past several of the points it would crash Plex on the Tivo with no issues. The Roku's Plex app is set to automatic transcoding. It was a 720p x264 in mkv container with ac3 audio.


----------



## gkarnik

When you set up the Plex libraries, you tell it to use "Home Videos", not a TV or Movie type.

Direct from the plex Basic Setup Wizard:


> Library
> The Plex Media Server uses Libraries that house your media. You can have as many Libraries as you like. If all your media has been named and organized correctly, you can create all the Libraries you need in the Wizard. Each Library is set to a media type. Those types are:
> Movie
> TV Show
> Home Videos
> Music
> Photos
> 
> Tip!: You can use a "Home Videos" Library for obscure content (the kind that would not be found on a website like The Movie Database) or random video files, clips, etc. Items in Home Videos Libraries do not get artwork and other metadata from internet sources.


----------



## jmpage2

dadrepus said:


> Just use the down arrow past the icons and the alphabet shows up below the icons. Then go right or left to get to the letter you want.


Have you found any tips for showing movies/t-shows based on genre, etc? My wife wants to be able to pull up all of the "animated" or "family" movies to play something for our son but this stuff only seems to come up when you first select a movie.


----------



## bradleys

jmpage2 said:


> Have you found any tips for showing movies/t-shows based on genre, etc? My wife wants to be able to pull up all of the "animated" or "family" movies to play something for our son but this stuff only seems to come up when you first select a movie.


Not in this current implementation. I hope that we will see that as an enhancement in the future. I am trying to engage with the Plex developers from their forum to glean any information I can...

Not a lot so far.


----------



## RojCowles

Got a hard hang on the Roamio playing a Home Movie recorded from my Galaxy S3 through Plex too, Front panel lights blink when pushing buttons on the remote but that was it. Had to power cycle the box to get the Tivo working again.

Then again been watching a bunch of shows and CNET podcasts (homebrew solution involving gPodder on my Linux server) through Plex on our Roamio, Mini and Premiere and other than this one hang its working well for me so far. I like it! :up: :up: :up: Tivo!



MichaelAinNB said:


> After staring at the "Welcome to Plex - Plex Pass Preview _Loading_..." screen for close to 10 minutes, I, too had to pull the power cord.
> 
> If the technology of the Premiere is too outdated to handle these new Aps as some have suggested, why does TiVo bother offering them? Talk about a buzzkill.


----------



## KevinG

werk said:


> 2. Plex (with latest updates) is running on Asus VivoPC, i5-3337U, 8GB RAM, Win8.1Pro, video files are hosted on a share on server running Server 2012R2.


Somewhat off-topic, but any reason you aren't running the plex server on the 2012R2 box?


----------



## werk

KevinG said:


> Somewhat off-topic, but any reason you aren't running the plex server on the 2012R2 box?


The server is a VM on an HP Microserver N45L running vSphere. I had Plex on it for a while but obviously it couldn't do much in the transcoding department. The vivoPC is my office computer that's on all the time anyways.

I'm going to ship all my non-video data off to OneDrive one day soon, then I'll probably tear down the microserver's current config. I might make a freenas vm to store video going forward, I don't really need the maintenance or performance overhead of 2012R2 just for hosting video.


----------



## TheBar1

CoxInPHX said:


> If you are on the staging server by mistake, you will not be able to view your To Do List on the normal TiVo website.
> https://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.todo.page


I think my account may be assigned to the Beta servers instead of the Production servers. Any advice on what I could tell TiVo Support to request I get switched back? fieldtrials.tivo.com seems to be one way that Beta enrollments were captured many years ago (and I vaguely recall volunteering back in my Series1 or Series2 days), but I can't seem to see any way to opt-out via that site now.

Wondering if chat, email, or a phone call is the best way to get this changed. Thanks!


----------



## bradleys

TheBar1 said:


> I think my account may be assigned to the Beta servers instead of the Production servers. Any advice on what I could tell TiVo Support to request I get switched back? fieldtrials.tivo.com seems to be one way that Beta enrollments were captured many years ago (and I vaguely recall volunteering back in my Series1 or Series2 days), but I can't seem to see any way to opt-out via that site now.
> 
> Wondering if chat, email, or a phone call is the best way to get this changed. Thanks!


What makes you think you are on beta servers?


----------



## TheBar1

bradleys said:


> What makes you think you are on beta servers?


1. Dial-in Configuration Code = 225, tfa=0 (the lookup LoadStar suggested)
2. Not be able to view my To Do List on the normal TiVo website at http://online.tivo.com/start#todolist (related to earlier tip from CoxInPHX)

When I tried to view my To Do list in the newly re-designed Online portal, I get a "There is a problem communicating with your DVR. Make sure your DVR is connected to your home network, then try again." message. Granted I'm trying it from work, but I'm guessing I may get the same results trying it inside my home network later.


----------



## bradleys

TheBar1 said:


> 1. Dial-in Configuration Code = 225, tfa=0 (the lookup LoadStar suggested)
> 2. Not be able to view my To Do List on the normal TiVo website at http://online.tivo.com/start#todolist (related to earlier tip from CoxInPHX)
> 
> When I tried to view my To Do list in the newly re-designed Online portal, I get a "There is a problem communicating with your DVR. Make sure your DVR is connected to your home network, then try again." message. Granted I'm trying it from work, but I'm guessing I may get the same results trying it inside my home network later.


Nope, that is the error you get when away from your home network.


----------



## TheBar1

bradleys said:


> Nope, that is the error you get when away from your home network.


Just tried it from within my home network and got the same result. I may try rebooting my Roamio to see if that helps.

If I'm interfacing with the Beta servers instead of the Production servers for access to the TiVo mothership, it seems logical that I may want to get off Beta to have these features work more reliably. I tried searching the Forums here for any other wisdom on this subject, but no luck yet. Might go ahead and start a new thread.


----------



## porges

I am unable to get to plex.tv/pin. It keeps redirecting me to https://plex.tv/users/sign_in, where it asks for a user name and password. As it happens, I do have a non-premium account, so I can sign into that. But the TiVo pin screen doesn't go away. ????

... of course as soon as I post this it starts working.


----------



## nightfishing

bradleys said:


> For those of you having playback issues it would be helpful to see if there is any consistency.
> 
> 
> What model TiVo do you have?
> What kind of computer is your server running on?


1. Roamio OTA on 20.4.7a
2. Windows 7 p8700 on newest PlexPass version of PMS

UPDATE: switched from wifi to ethernet and still have the same issues; playback just stops at some point and throws me back to TiVo Central.


----------



## jamosjamos

As a previous poster indicated, I had to Go into 'Settings' then 'Network' then 'Connect to the TiVo Service now'. Then Plex showed up.


It was easy to get connected to my account and see all my video content. It's pretty well arranged and I like the alphabetical option to search for content.

Some of the onscreen button as not initially intuitive. At first, I could not figure out how to play a video starting where it left off. But after a little time playing with it, it all makes sense.

The interface on Plex for Tivo is a little sluggish, especially for ff and finding place in a video. And the picture was not perfect. It was watchable, but there was occasional jitter and a little pixelation. The video froze (to cache?) for a few seconds a time or 2 as well. I'm ok with 720p, but same files on Tivo Plex looked slightly softer than on Roku.

It looks like a good start. It just needs a little tweaking to smooth out the rough edges.


----------



## Dan203

So what audio and video formats does it support without transcoding? Does it play MPEG-2 video without transcoding? Like if I copied a season of a TV show from my TiVo edited out the commercials and just saved as-is would it work? Or does it require H.264 video?


----------



## hummingbird_206

blips said:


> Is there any way to look at a list of all the movies in alphabetical order?
> 
> The giant icons are annoying and there seems to be only a few categories that the movies are listed.





dadrepus said:


> Just use the down arrow past the icons and the alphabet shows up below the icons. Then go right or left to get to the letter you want.


Could someone post a screen shot? I don't see a down arrow past the icons. I have Text across the top of each section (Recently Released, Recently Watched, etc.), the icons under each section, and then below the section the 'More' selection. More just gives me more icons for the section.


----------



## hummingbird_206

hummingbird_206 said:


> Could someone post a screen shot? I don't see a down arrow past the icons. I have Text across the top of each section (Recently Released, Recently Watched, etc.), the icons under each section, and then below the section the 'More' selection. More just gives me more icons for the section.


Never mind, I found it. I had to select 'All Movies' first.


----------



## jamosjamos

Dan203 said:


> So what audio and video formats does it support without transcoding? Does it play MPEG-2 video without transcoding? Like if I copied a season of a TV show from my TiVo edited out the commercials and just saved as-is would it work? Or does it require H.264 video?


The nice thing about Plex is it transcodes everything on the fly on the Plex server that runs on your computer. I have yet to find a format (and I'm pretty sure I tried all the common ones) that the Plex server can't seamlessly process and push. On some clients (like Roku) there is a setting to allow the client to get the stream compatible formats direct and process it locally, but if there are issues (like with audio sync) you can force transcoding on Plex server and it fixes issues. The Tivo client appears to have similar settings.


----------



## Dan203

I'm running it on a NAS which is not powerful enough to do on the fly transcoding, which is why I was wondering which formats it could play without transcoding. I might have to just experiment myself and see what it does.


----------



## Dan203

I just ran some tests and I couldn't find any combination of encoding settings that would allow video to play from my NAS without recoding. I did get one file to play but it was SD. All the HD files I tried, even recoded to 720p with <4Mbps bitrate threw an error.


----------



## b_scott

any way to remove this or change the order? It replaced Pandora as the top item. I don't need Plex but my wife uses Pandora a lot and it's annoying to her.


----------



## bradleys

Dan203 said:


> I just ran some tests and I couldn't find any combination of encoding settings that would allow video to play from my NAS without recoding. I did get one file to play but it was SD. All the HD files I tried, even recoded to 720p with <4Mbps bitrate threw an error.


A little about supported audio and video on the Plex apps. Scroll down for TiVo specifically.

https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/203810286-What-media-formats-are-supported-

https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/167324-using-plex-hd-on-seagate-nas-server-to-tivo/?hl=tivo


----------



## telemark

b_scott said:


> any way to remove this or change the order? It replaced Pandora as the top item. I don't need Plex but my wife uses Pandora a lot and it's annoying to her.


Theoretically possible to edit the display bit on the HDD if put in a PC.

The Amazon echo is good with Pandora.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201628750


----------



## ucliker

I am now the happiest Tivo owner on the planet! I have waited so long for plex. Now I can access my NAS drive and watch all my movies without any other devices etc.


----------



## gamo62

We have Plex on our Mini, but not on our Roamio. Have tried several downloads and reboots, and it isn't there. I guess I will just have to wait a bit longer. Unless I am missing something.


----------



## Wil

I like the way Plex works with subtitles, as an alternative to pyTivo. Just setup the Plex sever to automatically grab subtitle files from opensubtitles.org as the shows are scanned. Plex then apparently makes an effort to find a particular subtitle file that matches up well.

Turn on these subtitles from the Roamio remote control as needed. Great for hearing-impaired guests!

The first few shows I tried this on were fine, but then I started getting some subtitle sets that were offset, a natural occurrence since that will depend on variables such as how much of the initial credits, say, or any previews, are in the particular file you have for the show. I am very experienced with using software to re-align subtitle files so they basically start at the same time the show file does, etc.

But where *is* the subtitle file that Plex has grabbed from open subtitles.org? It seems they don't actually add the file to your media library where you can see it and work with it, but imbed it somewhere in the data base.

Can it be extracted so you can adjust the sync? Or can you somehow at least get the name of the file that Plex chose to download so that you can re-download it manually?


----------



## mlippitt

b_scott said:


> any way to remove this or change the ord er? It replaced Pandora as the top item. I don't need Plex but my wife uses Pandora a lot and it's annoying to her.


Agreed. What if Tivo provided an alternate home screen that worked like the UI of a cell phone where functions like My Shows, Pandora, Netflix were icons on a completely customizable home screen? Like the home screen on a cell phone you would install only those 'apps' you used, navigation would be minimized, and selection would launch the 'app'.


----------



## werk

werk said:


> 1. Roamio Plus
> 2. Plex (with latest updates) is running on Asus VivoPC, i5-3337U, 8GB RAM, Win8.1Pro, video files are hosted on a share on server running Server 2012R2.
> 
> All on gigE network.
> 
> I'm replaying the show I watched last night that crashed Plex on Tivo on Plex on my Roku now to see if it happens there too. It's played past several of the points it would crash Plex on the Tivo with no issues. The Roku's Plex app is set to automatic transcoding. It was a 720p x264 in mkv container with ac3 audio.


I rebooted my Roamio 2 days ago and have watched several movies and TV shows through Plex with no more pixelation/crashing. As long as the reboots aren't a regular requirement to keep it humming along I'm a happy camper.

And between Plex on TiVo and discovering in another thread that the TiVo remote can turn on/off both our AVR and TV, my wife is super happy to have only the TiVo remote to deal with now instead of TiVo, harmony, & sometimes Roku remotes.

That said, I may have to resign from my job for not following the cardinal IT rule...."have you tried restarting it?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman

werk said:


> And between Plex on TiVo and discovering in another thread that the TiVo remote can turn on/off both our AVR and TV, my wife is super happy to have only the TiVo remote to deal with now* instead of TiVo, harmony, & sometimes Roku remotes*.


Curious... if you have a Harmony, why would you ever need the TiVo or Roku remotes? Feel free to answer over in the Logitech Harmony thread if you want to keep this thread on-topic. Thanks!


----------



## siratfus

krkaufman said:


> Curious... if you have a Harmony, why would you ever need the TiVo or Roku remotes? Feel free to answer over in the Logitech Harmony thread if you want to keep this thread on-topic. Thanks!


I can guess base on my experience...

-The harmony is not an easy remote for anyone in the family other than the programmer. 
-Sometimes you forget to put it back on the cradle, so it has no juice.
-Sometimes you go for long stretches where you only watch basic tivo without the need for audio equipment and so you only need the tivo remote. So if the harmony is charging, you simply leave it there for weeks.
-If you have a complicated set-up with lots of customized buttons, you may forget all the commands when you go for stretches without using it.

Hence, even though I'm a Harmony 900 owner, I find myself using the Tivo remote 60% of the time. 30% of the time, I'm flinging from my phone. 10% of the time, maybe I use the Harmony. My wife still has no clue how to use it. I must admit, in my case, it was frivolous spending.

Also, it takes work owning it. LOL! I have an xbox one, and took a lot of work laying out how I wanted to divide the buttons to command the xbox and the tivo. My family would have to attend "Daddy's Harmony Remote Workshop" to learn it. I have a chromecast, I have a fire tv and I still use the fire tv remote. It takes effort to look up and see if you can program your new gadgets. So sometimes you don't bother. If there was MAGIC Remote, a remote that simply works on all gadgets in the world without the need to go to your PC and software to program, then wow, that would be the one remote to rule them all!

The Harmony sounded nice on paper, and in a perfect world, the owner would keep up with it, but I haven't been good at it.


----------



## werk

krkaufman said:


> Curious... if you have a Harmony, why would you ever need the TiVo or Roku remotes? Feel free to answer over in the Logitech Harmony thread if you want to keep this thread on-topic. Thanks!


It's an old 360 Harmony remote. Just a terribly laid out remote and eats batteries for breakfast. We really only ever used it to initiate activities to simplify input switching on the AVR. As more features become consolidated into the TiVo and the newer receiver I got recently, less input switching is required and their apps and the TiVo remote are all we really need anymore as they have surpassed the Harmony in ease of use and WAF.


----------



## krkaufman

siratfus said:


> I can guess base on my experience...
> 
> -The harmony is not an easy remote for anyone in the family other than the programmer. (My family would have to attend "Daddy's Harmony Remote Workshop" to learn it.)
> -Sometimes you forget to put it back on the cradle, so it has no juice.
> -Sometimes you go for long stretches where you only watch basic tivo without the need for audio equipment and so you only need the tivo remote. So if the harmony is charging, you simply leave it there for weeks.
> -If you have a complicated set-up with lots of customized buttons, you may forget all the commands when you go for stretches without using it.
> 
> Also, it takes work owning it. ... It takes effort to look up and see if you can program your new gadgets. ... The Harmony sounded nice on paper, and in a perfect world, the owner would keep up with it, but I haven't been good at it.


Check x 5! All points I can understand. Thanks.



werk said:


> It's an old 360 Harmony remote. Just a terribly laid out remote and eats batteries for breakfast. We really only ever used it to initiate activities to simplify input switching on the AVR. As more features become consolidated into the TiVo and the newer receiver I got recently, less input switching is required and their apps and the TiVo remote are all we really need anymore as they have surpassed the Harmony in ease of use and WAF.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## dougdingle

siratfus said:


> The Harmony sounded nice on paper, and in a perfect world, the owner would keep up with it, but I haven't been good at it.


Neither have I. Your post summarizes perfectly what happens with those types of "We do it ALL!" remotes. In the end my wife (and I, in most instances) would rather deal with two remotes than have to remember which button is programmed to do what, and for those of a certain age, have to get your glasses to use the thing at all, with those teeny-tiny buttons (but at least there's dozens of them!). I have three of the Harmonys sitting in a drawer with the batteries removed.

The TiVo remotes are a paragon of usable design - they are balanced so you always know you're holding them in the correct orientation, the button layout is logical (although my muscle memory has to be retrained a bit for the Roamio layout coming from a Series 3), and in very short order can be used for almost all TiVo tasks without looking at it at all, which is the best part.

Although I will comment on how utterly pathetic the IR range of the Roamio RF remote is. When used to control volume, muting, and power on a receiver, it has to be aimed *directly *at the thing to work. It's like going back in time 20 years. Seriously, that's the best TiVo could do? Sad.


----------



## krkaufman

dougdingle said:


> Although I will comment on how utterly pathetic the IR range of the Roamio RF remote is. When used to control volume, muting, and power on a receiver, it has to be aimed *directly *at the thing to work. It's like going back in time 20 years. Seriously, that's the best TiVo could do? Sad.


Yeah, given that TiVo has shifted towards RF-capable remotes, I'm a little perplexed that TiVo didn't arrange for an IR blaster in their DVRs/Minis that would allow you to leverage the RF to control the associated IR-controlled TV and/or AV receiver. Or do the HDMI control thing.


----------



## b_scott

werk said:


> It's an old 360 Harmony remote. Just a terribly laid out remote and eats batteries for breakfast. We really only ever used it to initiate activities to simplify input switching on the AVR. As more features become consolidated into the TiVo and the newer receiver I got recently, less input switching is required and their apps and the TiVo remote are all we really need anymore as they have surpassed the Harmony in ease of use and WAF.


My Harmony One is still one of the best purchases I've made, 7 years later. It's great for those of us with high end sound systems and multiple devices plugging into a receiver with different settings per device. If you don't have that type of setup, then maybe it was never something you should have invested in. But mine is finally wearing out physically (all coating is rubbing off) and I wish they still made them because I'd buy a new one in a heartbeat. Unfortunately their new remotes are awful.


----------



## jmpage2

Getting back on topic I just wanted to add another few tidbits/tips for Plex newbies that are just setting up their Plex server and using it with TiVo.

1. Most NAS/low-end PC devices will not be capable of transcoding higher bit-rate content because of the lack of a good enough CPU to do the job. This will probably get more noticeable when the TiVo client supports 1080P streaming which it is supposed to do at some later time.
q. So what is a good server?
a. Well, I have a lot of blu-ray rips so I need a real brute of a server. I am currently running Plex as well as several other services (home surveillance, etc.) on a low end i7 based HP workstation I got from eBay for $480. It has 8GB of RAM and a quad core i7 CPU and transcodes even the beastliest of BD rips with ease. All of my media sits on my massive 15TB Synology NAS.

2. Forced subtitles (common with many BD titles with embedded forced subs for foreign/alien languages) with Plex are supported and can be made to display automagically! You need to go to Settings-> Server Settings-> Languages and you need to do two things.
a. check the box for "automatically select audio tracks".
b. set subtitle mode to "shown with foreign audio".

Enjoy!


----------



## krkaufman

jmpage2 said:


> 1. Most NAS/low-end PC devices will not be capable of transcoding higher bit-rate content because of the lack of a good enough CPU to do the job. This will probably get more noticeable when the TiVo client supports 1080P streaming which it is supposed to do at some later time.


Yeah, that PLEX NAS Compatibility spreadsheet opened my eyes to the brutal reality. I'd had hopes for my Synology DS1812 being all I needed, but it's probably only useful for my old SD media.


----------



## jmpage2

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, that PLEX NAS Compatibility spreadsheet opened my eyes to the brutal reality. I'd had hopes for my Synology DS1812 being all I needed, but it's probably only useful for my old SD media.


Yeah, people put a lot of stock in getting newer NAS to do transcoding but it's just not worth it as even the fastest ones will struggle with full BD rips.

Better to get a small workhorse box with an i7 and use that for all of this stuff.


----------



## evanborkow

b_scott said:


> My Harmony One is still one of the best purchases I've made, 7 years later. It's great for those of us with high end sound systems and multiple devices plugging into a receiver with different settings per device. If you don't have that type of setup, then maybe it was never something you should have invested in. But mine is finally wearing out physically (all coating is rubbing off) and I wish they still made them because I'd buy a new one in a heartbeat. Unfortunately their new remotes are awful.


Exactly!


----------



## Wil

b_scott said:


> My Harmony One is still one of the best purchases I've made, 7 years later....I wish they still made them because I'd buy a new one in a heartbeat.


I see them on sale occasionally from $150-$350. Around $200 or so sometimes described as "used in as new condition."

Just looked at Amazon and they have some listed.


----------



## werk

b_scott said:


> My Harmony One is still one of the best purchases I've made, 7 years later. It's great for those of us with high end sound systems and multiple devices plugging into a receiver with different settings per device. If you don't have that type of setup, then maybe it was never something you should have invested in. But mine is finally wearing out physically (all coating is rubbing off) and I wish they still made them because I'd buy a new one in a heartbeat. Unfortunately their new remotes are awful.


The harmony was great when I bought it. When I had a bunch of equipment to control (TV, AVR, TiVo, Roku, airport express, bluray, Xbox 360, squeezebox, Wii) and switch AVR inputs for. But now I only use my tv, AVR, and TiVo. The TiVo remote does everything I need a physical remote to do now and was always a better remote in terms of layout than any harmony.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b_scott

Wil said:


> I see them on sale occasionally from $150-$350. Around $200 or so sometimes described as "used in as new condition."
> 
> Just looked at Amazon and they have some listed.


yeah, I always check to see if the prices drop. I can't justify getting one at those prices until mine actually breaks, and if I spent that kind of money I'd want one that is guaranteed new in box.


----------



## nightfishing

Wil said:


> I see them on sale occasionally from $150-$350. Around $200 or so sometimes described as "used in as new condition."
> 
> Just looked at Amazon and they have some listed.


I've been waiting for my current server box to "die" before upgrading. I will likely go with on of the mini hp workstations. I don't really have the time to DIY a linux box at the moment 

One thing to watch on amazon is that there are a bunch of i5's listed as i7s. Always check to see if the advertised chip actually ever existed.

For sub $300 I would be fairly confident with a factory certified refurb. Be it Dell/HP etc.


----------



## krkaufman

Joe3 said:


> I hope you have good back-up. Once the Tivo hard drive goes, it's game over and start over with zero recordings on the new Tivo if you don't back-up.


The previous poster was referring to a Harmony One remote control, not a TiVo.

That doesn't change the accuracy of your statement, of course.


----------



## Joe3

krkaufman said:


> The previous poster was referring to a Harmony One remote control, not a TiVo.
> 
> That doesn't change the accuracy of your statement, of course.


Thanks


----------



## krkaufman

FYI... PLEX on TiVo article...
*Hands-on with TiVo's new buddy, Plex Media Server*
TechHive
Jul 1, 2015​


----------



## jmpage2

Anyone else have audio dropout issues?

My wife was watching a DVD Rip with an AC3 soundtrack on our master bedroom TiVo Mini using Plex and the audio kept dropping out.

Other titles seemed to be working but the same "problem" title was working fine on other devices.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Hey guys - I may be dense (or blind...), but is there a way to "sort by date" in the TiVo Plex App? Specifically wanting to do it for Home Movies and photos. It looks to only sort by name of the file.

You can do it in the normal Plex web app on PC, but didn't see the option on TiVo.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## steve771

I have a Tivo Premiere and I gotta say the Plex app is S-L-O-W. Absolutely no comparison to my Roku 3 in loading, response, playback. To be fair, everything like this I've tried is slow, MLB & Amazon to name a couple. Again, the Roku is way faster in every respect.

It would be nice to have everything on one box, but not at this cost.


----------



## slowbiscuit

*shrug* get a Roamio, speed is fine on mine.


----------



## b_scott

slowbiscuit said:


> *shrug* get a Roamio, speed is fine on mine.


*shrug* spend $1K on a new box


----------



## NashGuy

I have a Roamio and I don't think the speed of the Plex app is fine. It's click-and-wait. Although slow to launch, I have no complaints about the UI speed of the Netflix, Amazon or Vudu apps. I'm hoping the next version of the TiVo Plex app will bring it up to speed with other streaming apps on the platform.


----------



## slowbiscuit

b_scott said:


> *shrug* spend $1K on a new box


$300 with lifetime service right now.


----------



## b_scott

slowbiscuit said:


> $300 with lifetime service right now.


Plus is $899 with lifetime, Pro is $1099 with lifetime. Not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## HarperVision

slowbiscuit said:


> $300 with lifetime service right now.





b_scott said:


> Plus is $899 with lifetime, Pro is $1099 with lifetime. Not sure what you're talking about.


He's talking about the TiVo Hot Summer Deal for a Roamio base model refurb ($49) with Lifetime ($249) for ~$300.


----------



## atmuscarella

b_scott said:


> Plus is $899 with lifetime, Pro is $1099 with lifetime. Not sure what you're talking about.


He is talking about the current sale on refurb base Roamios with lifetime for $300. https://www.tivo.com/shop/promo/supersavings

I paid $590 for my Roamio with liftetime 2 years ago and still think it was a great deal. For $300 it is a steal and anyone who is unhappy with a Premiere should just buy one.


----------



## b_scott

HarperVision said:


> He's talking about the TiVo Hot Summer Deal for a Roamio base model refurb ($49) with Lifetime ($249) for ~$300.


I see $149 for roamio based tivo-renewed. $49 for the OTA.

So base would be $400 with lifetime, but refurb base model isn't really going to be much of an upgrade for people who would post on this board. Still the same 4 tuners. I'm sure most who would upgrade would want at least a Plus to get current considering there will probably be new models announced in the not too distant future.


----------



## HarperVision

b_scott said:


> I see $149 for roamio based tivo-renewed. $49 for the OTA. So base would be $400 with lifetime, but refurb base model isn't really going to be much of an upgrade for people who would post on this board. Still the same 4 tuners. I'm sure most who would upgrade would want at least a Plus to get current considering there will probably be new models announced in the not too distant future.


Follow the link in the post above yours and you'll see the $49 Refurb Roamio.


----------



## b_scott

HarperVision said:


> Follow the link in the post above yours and you'll see the $49 Refurb Roamio.


I must have somehow read it wrong 5x. Oh well. Cool I guess if you want only 4 tuners for the next 4-5 years while using one of those for live TV for a possible Mini. If that's your desire that's great.


----------



## atmuscarella

b_scott said:


> I must have somehow read it wrong 5x. Oh well. Cool I guess if you want only 4 tuners for the next 4-5 years while using one of those for live TV for a possible Mini. If that's your desire that's great.


At $300 you can buy one for every TV. Also anyone still paying monthly on a Series 3 or Premiere should just replace it with one of these and move on. They are nearly a throw away item as you only need to use one a year or 2 to justify the cost.


----------



## b_scott

atmuscarella said:


> At $300 you can buy one for every TV. Also anyone still paying monthly on a Series 3 or Premiere should just replace it with one of these and move on. They are nearly a throw away item as you only need to use one a year or 2 to justify the cost.


every tv = cable card charge for each box

but i get your thought process. however if you already have lifetime it's the big cost again


----------



## atmuscarella

b_scott said:


> every tv = cable card charge for each box
> 
> but i get your thought process. however if you already have lifetime it's the big cost again


I agree depending on what you are charged for cable cards, what you want available on secondary TVs, and if you want "stream" functionality to iOS or Android, someone might be better off with a 6 tuner unit and a mini.

That said there are some cases where at this price point multiple DVRs makes sense. Such as if you have 2 people who have their own TV and both would like their own DVR. Or if at the secondary TV location you get OTA reception and can live without "live" cable access. One of these units might also makes sense instead of a mini even if someone has 6 tuner Roamio or a 4 tuner Premiere.


----------



## b_scott

yeah I'm sure there are definitely situations where this would work for people. That's why it's nice there are a lot of options. I pay $5 per cable card, so it is $60 a year per box (after 1 free)

Personally I'm still plugging along with Premiere and Premiere XL (bedroom and living room) and it's still working pretty well for us. I call it a win, since I bought lifetime for both in April 2010, so I'm already 5 years in. Definitely worth it. I'll stick with them until I really need to get something else, probably midway through the next system's life while skipping Roamio. The only thing Roamio does that would be nice is stream, but I don't really NEED it. Also I know it's a little faster, but over time the Premieres finally got up to speed on the HD menus - enough for it to be perfectly useable.


----------



## Aero 1

Plex on tivo has been updated to version 2.4.19

https://blog.plex.tv/2015/08/27/a-massive-update-for-our-smart-tv-and-playstation-apps/

i see it on the mini that i have a slingbox attached



> August 27 2.4.19
> This one took us a while to bring together. Many many positive changes!
> New:
> Channels
> Filtering and Sorting.
> Plex Companion.
> Trailers and Extras.
> Previous and Next item navigation in pre-play screens.
> Continuous play for play from season, play from show, play in a channel.
> Background style preference, choose Blurred or Dim.
> Video playback seeking controls change to lightweight Plex Home Theater style OSD. While in video playback with a hidden OSD the following buttons perform:
> 
> Play: show the OSD
> Pause, seek, fast forward, rewind: perform their action and show he full OSD
> Left: seek back 10s and show a light OSD
> Right: seek forward 30s and show a light OSD
> Up: seek forward 10minutes and show a light OSD
> Down: seek backward 10 minutes and show a light OSD
> Although it took a bit of habit breaking to get used to the lightweight controls we hope you'll like it as much as we do.
> Pressing the Play button works consistently across lists and preplay screens.
> Support for multi-version movies.
> Animation is disabled on Opera devices. Many animate extremely poorly.
> Fixes:
> Several fixes in and around music playback.
> Support for disabling Direct Play returned.
> Scrolling list of libraries fixes issues for users with excessive number of libraries.
> Better network handling; CORs requests are simple and no longer require a preflight request. This helps Opera based devices the most.
> Better error handling when loading server dashboards.
> Better PIN sign in view error handling and error code presentation.
> Improve messaging for possible server connectivity errors due to a server requiring secure connections.
> Esc to exit works when the top bar drop downs are focused.
> Vizio: 4K 1.0.6+ firmware playback remote control button keycodes.
> TiVo: from requesting video segments after playback complete.
> Many more...


----------



## krkaufman

Aero 1 said:


> Plex on tivo has been updated to version 2.4.19
> 
> https://blog.plex.tv/2015/08/27/a-massive-update-for-our-smart-tv-and-playstation-apps/


Can anybody help explain the following disclaimer from the Plex for Smart TVs FAQ:


> *Note:* The Plex for Smart TVs app on the TiVo platform does not require a Plex Pass subscription, but it is still an early preview version.


----------



## saeba

Yea for Channels! 

Now I can access Crunchyroll and all that anime goodness via TiVo via Plex


----------



## HarperVision

krkaufman said:


> Can anybody help explain the following disclaimer from the Plex for Smart TVs FAQ: Note: The Plex for Smart TVs app on the TiVo platform does not require a Plex Pass subscription, but it is still an early preview version.


I think that's just left over from when it was first introduced on TiVo, not this latest update.


----------



## Aero 1

krkaufman said:


> Can anybody help explain the following disclaimer from the Plex for Smart TVs FAQ:





HarperVision said:


> I think that's just left over from when it was first introduced on TiVo, not this latest update.


Plex clients that are called "preview versions" are usually always only for Plex Pass members. think of it as their beta release that paid members get to use because they paid for a plex pass membership. this allows plex to get feedback and fixes before it is released to the general public as a, what the call, a full release. when its a full release, people who are not plex pass members have to pay for the plex client on whatever platform, usually $5 a client.

plex for tivo is still a beta product (preview) but i assume they either cant monetize on the tivo platform or its a deal they struck with tivo to make it free.

note that a few years ago, plex for roku was free for everyone, then it went to $5 paid but free to plex pass members only for a year or so, then just yesterday it went free to everyone.


----------

